# Hello from Jacksonville!



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

Great pics! I'm in St Augustine if you want to meet in the middle and fish Palm Valley sometime


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

G McC said:


> Great pics! I'm in St Augustine if you want to meet in the middle and fish Palm Valley sometime


That would be great. I’ve always wanted to put in at PV then run south to St. Augustine then chase the tide boch north as it fills in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2018)

Welcome!


----------



## OakHill63 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello...welcome!
I’ve been fishing St Aug for 25 years now...been thru a few boats in that 25 years. I recently had my old Sundance Skiff made new by a small company over in Williston (south of Gainesville)...Marine Metals. Don’t let the name fool ya, they do it all. Fiberglass, aluminum welding....everything. Now that I have a “new” boat, I’m in the creeks every weekend. If you ever want to go, hit me up.


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

I’m also in St Aug. Love the flood tides!


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Who doesn’t love a good flood tide!? Here is the first flood tide red dragged over the bow of my new skiff. On nights like this, all is right in the world. 
















Blue748 said:


> I’m also in St Aug. Love the flood tides!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2018)

Great pic, fish, and smile!


----------



## Blue748 (May 28, 2017)

How do you like the SC16??


----------



## TieOneOnJax (May 24, 2018)

Blue748 said:


> How do you like the SC16??


I love the skiff. My wife wasnt keen on Gheen so it was time to invest in a little more. Does everything I need and more.


----------

